# Suggestions for 911 call center lighting upgrade



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

what about indirect/direct layins


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> what about indirect/direct layins


What about them? They want recessed cans.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

erics37 said:


> What about them? They want recessed cans.


sorry, thought you were looking for ideas other than recessed cans and standard lay ins


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> sorry, thought you were looking for ideas other than recessed cans and standard lay ins


Volumetric layins would be good in a couple of areas in my opinion, but they want cans. That's what I'm here for; dimmable CFL or LED can light suggestions.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Volumetric layins would be good in a couple of areas in my opinion, but they want cans. That's what I'm here for; dimmable CFL or LED can light suggestions.


 
for the cost I would put in standard 6" Halo cans with the dimmable LED trim that Home Depot sells, and you have less $40 per light.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> for the cost I would put in standard 6" Halo cans with the dimmable LED trim that Home Depot sells, and you have less $40 per light.


Got a link?


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...Light&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

model ECO-575L is $30


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Okay I'm looking at trims... what kind of reflector would be best? Plain white? Shiny reflective? Hazy reflective? White baffle?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Spot light the wall behind the screens if possible, wall wash, ask for lens directional / screens. You could also go with single strip leds (fluorescent like) down the sides at the walls it will broadcast the paint and it will enlarge the area. 

Even moderately priced old school wall wash fluorescent could work well.

Just remember that the walls has to be worth looking at...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

CADPoint said:


> Spot light the wall behind the screens if possible, wall wash, ask for lens directional / screens. You could also go with single strip leds (fluorescent like) down the sides at the walls it will broadcast the paint and it will enlarge the area.
> 
> Even moderately priced old school wall wash fluorescent could work well.
> 
> Just remember that the walls has to be worth looking at...


Unfortunately there is a big window behind the monitors :laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Eric .,

I don't know how easy you can get Halo ( Cooper Industries ) and I will throw the link of the PDF I know it will be little long but it have few good options you can go from there.

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...terature/Halo/ADV092090 HALO LED CATALOG2.pdf

However the cost of the luminaire itself I don't know what they do charge in state side but in France I know we have 900 Lumines verison that did charge about 60 Euros ( give or take couple plus VAT { tax } ) 

So check with your suppliers where you normally get it from and ask them to see what they come up on their mainfist listing.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey Eric, just my 2 cents, we've had great luck with the CREE CR6 Trim, it's LED and dimmable, it takes about 45 seconds to install and looks great. Sylvania makes a trim that's very similar but it can be a real pain to install, it has the 2 springs like a cheap exhaust fan and they suck to install. Good luck


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Hey Eric, just my 2 cents, we've had great luck with the CREE CR6 Trim, it's LED and dimmable, it takes about 45 seconds to install and looks great. Sylvania makes a trim that's very similar but it can be a real pain to install, it has the 2 springs like a cheap exhaust fan and they suck to install. Good luck


Here's another concern - how heavy are they? The way the cans will lay out (following the curve of the desk) will be pretty exact and if I wind up with a can too close to a T-bar, then the standard can housing wih the mounting brackets may not fit.

So I would possibly need to use a remodel can in some of those spots, but I don't want the ceiling tile to sag. I can find ways to support it of course (suspension wires, et al.) but I would prefer to avoid the situation all together.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

The CR6's are not that heavy, but I can't fathom a situation where you would need to use an old work can. I've installed 100's of these in grid, and never used an old work can that I can remember. There is always a way to make a recess can work in the ceiling grid. Just cut or bend the bars and frames to fit.

The CR6's are the best quality light I've put in. Like others have said, they are a breeze to install, and the price is right.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I love the Cree CR6 LEDs but the issue I have had (unless they have fixed them in the past couple of months since I last used them) is the trim section that lips to the drywall or ceiling tile is totally flat. Any imperfections in the ceiling or the lip of remodeler cans can be an issue. What I tried in my last retrofit installation was to use some paintable white caulk around the lip flange it worked out well.
That said they are awesome and available in either "bright white" like a fluorescent or "yellowish" like traditional incandescent lighting but are significantly brighter.

It has been a while but in my last job like yours described above we installed 6" recessed cans around a classroom that already had 2x4 fluorescent fixtures. It was a fire fighter/police training classroom and they used the fluorescents most of the time but the recessed were used with the fluorescents off for PowerPoint presentations. Just enough light and watch placement with the screens to avoid blinding the users. Dimmers are an option also.


----------



## jroelofs (Aug 30, 2009)

How about avoiding installing a can all together?

We have used these Caddy T-Grid box hangers: http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcTGrid.asp

Mount a 4 sq box and installed Lighting Science Glimpse fixtures. They can be mounted in a 4 sq or retrofitted into an existing can light. They come in 4" and 6" sizes and put out 450 lumens at 3000k. 

http://www.lsgc.com/interior_led_lighting/glimpse-4/


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

500 watt quartz lights, not only in the off hours they can be used for tanning and heat, but when suspects come in, they can be aimed it them for questioning and photos.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MarkyMark said:


> There is always a way to make a recess can work in the ceiling grid. Just cut or bend the bars and frames to fit.


Or you can get Caddy AG bars for most can lights. 


http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcSusBar4LghtFix.asp


http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcSuspBarsLightolier.asp


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ShockDoc's not allowed within 500' of a 911 center unless he's in shackles.


----------

